# Yuck!!



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

As a kid i was obsessed with wildlife, especially snails and earth worms! 

However never in my life have i seen this before, and i saw 3 pairs today on a dog walk!


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Lovely....

Nature at it's most.... repugnant?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

*blegh*


----------



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

Yuck!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I saw about 20 today! very odd!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, worm love is a beautiful thing! 

edit: these make me lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkm3CCX1_xk


----------

